
Dirty money piling up in L.A. as coronavirus cripples global money laundering - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-04-29/coronavirus-slows-money-laundering-to-a-crawl
======
alrs
This is the best article I've seen in the LA Times in 20 years.

------
freetanga
Plot for next Ozark season?

~~~
aldanor
My first thought exactly

------
snypher
Anyone have a paywall-free link?

